
Color Cancer Test Benefit for All Employees at YC, Slack, Stripe, Instacart - eladgil
https://getcolor.com/benefits
======
tuhins
This is awesome. Kudos to both Color and their partner companies for being
proactive and offering these benefits. I do think that this is the path for
wide-scale adoption of these types of services for consumers, curious to see
which other companies follow suit.

------
macgregordennis
This looks great! Is this program open to any company or just those listed?

~~~
eladgil
Any company can sign up for this by contacting Color here:
[https://getcolor.com/benefits/employers](https://getcolor.com/benefits/employers)

------
cesar1000
My personal experience with Color has been great! Great values and great
people. Hope to see more initiatives like these in the future!

------
yinyinwu
Really cool to see companies rallying with Color to support women's health :)!

------
justinlock
What a great way to show employees that you care about their health and
wellbeing!

------
philfung
love this program. genetic screening is definitely under-utilized and is
useful for prevention even for relatively younger employees at startups. will
sign my wife up.

